# [SOLVED] Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok, I got this game yesterday over oblivion cuz my comp doesn't have what it takes to play oblivion :/

Anyway, During the installation, everything seemed fine. But when I put in the fourth disk it screws up.

Near the end of the instalation, I mean like the bar is full, It starts loading some texture files.

I get an error saying:

Error 1305: Error reading from file: (directory, location, game blah blah...) textures.big

My computer matches the Requirements (not the minimums the recommended) and I have enough space and such, I tried turning off my firewall and stuff, microsoft said to upgrade installer wiz, so I did that...

I really want to play this game, and I can't return it to Wal-Mart because I broke the seal on the box...

Please help me.... Please...

BTW don't be a smartass and just say dribble like. "lol ur comp is teh sux lulz!"

I want actual answers if you have them, opinions and suggestions are fine too.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*

Maybe that installation disc is dirty or damaged or something? Try wiping off any fingerprints etc and check for scratches.


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*

It's brand new.... Not a scuff on it...


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*

Ok I see many other people having similar problems with that game, yet no one seems to know how to solve it. This is what someone said on some other forum: 

"Once the error comes up Eject the CD from your drive and press "retry", then you should get a error msg saying somethign like the installer couldnt find/read CD 4, once that appears insert the CD again, and press "retry" it should start to load and finish teh install."

Microsoft says that problem will be fixed by upgrading windows installer service but it seems you already did that. Google with that error code will bring up bunch of pages. Try searching them for advice.


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*

Searched the pages, thousands of install errors, 4 or so similar to mine.

...

...

...

I smell a conspiracy :O

Trying your idea, I shall continue to whine if it fails.

I'll see you in 10 minutes


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*

I have installed/uninstalled this game several times without a problem. I would still lean to something wrong with the 4th disk. If you return it to walmart and explain the situation they should trade the game out for another copy, unless they have changed that here recently.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*

do you have all your windows updates?this is something that is so overlooked,and alot of those updates are required to install,and run alot of programs including games.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*



pharoah said:


> do you have all your windows updates?this is something that is so overlooked,and alot of those updates are required to install,and run alot of programs including games.


Now that I think about it, Microsoft was involved with Fable, so this could indeed be your problem.


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Fable: The Lost Chapters Installation Error.*

Ok i'm back, I took it to walmart and told them what happened, they pretty much told me to **** off.

I took it to a Gamestop in Portland, they cleaned it with their disk scratchy remover type dealy and it installed fine after that.

I've beat the game twice XP

Once doing all good as a wizard

And once doing all bad as a knight.



Maybe I should make a nuetral mageknight? :/

And I do have all my updates, I usually check for new ones every month or so.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I always played good, but wore the bad wizard outfit, since it look cooler. The only time I became bad was when I kept the sword and killed my sister, then put the mask on. Liked the look of it, but got myself back to all good just to see if I could. Didn't care much about the sword, because the best sword in the game is not it. I found that to be a lie. You can by one towards the middle of the game if you have a lot of money that deals more damage and looks cooler. Been about a year since I played, but I believe it was in the weapon shop in the upper section of the first area you are allowed access to, after you finish your training. I can't remember the name of the town, but the upper area is the gate the guard won't let you go through for quite some time, where you can marry the baroness (?). The sword is a two handed sword with a wavy blade.


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

That's not the best sword either lol, The best sword in the game is called 
"The Singing Sword"

It does 22000 dmg

that's right 22000! I didn't mistype that.

It has an exp, mana, life, and sharp aug on it

Sadly it only does 4000 dmg per hit, because that's the monster dmg cap.

You apparently get it when you get 100% of the game completed, all quests/sidequests

All keys, All skills and such, and you've beaten the game with the endings of your choice.

....

Damn I want that sword....

It's huge and glowy and....Pointy....


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Has this been verified? Sounds more like one of the many fabled Fable rumors (pun intended). I've completed everything at least twice and haven't seen it. Where are you suppose to get it?


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

kinbard said:


> Has this been verified? Sounds more like one of the many fabled Fable rumors (pun intended). I've completed everything at least twice and haven't seen it. Where are you suppose to get it?


http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fau9m2uOGyY

go now


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

The video was too choppy for me to make anything out...


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

ah, shoot, but you can somewhat see the gigantic sword of awesomeness....

I found a little more about it and found this quote...

"Many believe there to be a sword in Fable called the Singing Sword. If you notice in many of the taverns there is a bard who will sing for you if you give him 10 gold. This all seems very weird because there seems to be no point in him being in Fable.

However people with modded xboxs found some commands to a hidden quest called The Talentless Bard, OBJECT_QUEST_CARD_TALENTL ESS_BARD, that is the game command for the bard quest.

This would make sense about the bard being tied into the singing sword since bards sing and are all about music."

It's definately out there, but I heard there was a way of getting it WITHOUT modding the game.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I thought the bard was there to sing about your exploits. Anyway, there have been so many rumors and etc tied to Fable, especially the non-Lost chapters. I will have to look into it and see. The sword I mentioned was the strongest one that I have found. Been meaning to play it again anyway, as seen as I am finished my ahem final fantasy 8 ahem ahem.


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

lol FF8 was fun, wait.... That was the one with Zidane and Stiener right? and Garnet?

If so then yes it was fun xD

I'm going through the game again now, using ONLY the stick.

no armor, no spells, and no potions. STICK STICK STICK YAY! lol


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

That was 9. Just a stick? Like to see you finish that game!


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

lol, stick and no bow.... So far I'm already having trouble beating whisper in the hobbe killing contest.

I noticed something when I played the game though. when you go to Bowerstone (the first town) I went to the pub and there was the gambling guy. This really made me hate the game as I never had that need for money because I was amazingly good at card pairs, I think the fact that if I needed more money I could simply get 10000 gold in a few mintues by flipping cards. It took away that thirst for money that most RPG's have.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL! Well, I do want to monitor your progress in "The Epic of the One Stick Game", but let's not do so in a resolved thread. You can start a new one in Offline and post your progress. This should be interesting, especially when you get to the arena, or hobbes cave for that matter!


----------



## 16belowzero (Sep 24, 2007)

will do


----------

